

On Being a Female in Venture Capital - sadfaceunread
http://mitsloanblog.typepad.com/mba2015/2014/07/venture-capital-women.html

======
sadfaceunread
Important follow up from the same author on the ramifications of this post:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2014/08/22/erica-
swallow-t...](http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2014/08/22/erica-swallow-the-
realities-of-speaking-up-as-a-woman-in-vc/)

~~~
k__
She looks like a vampire on the photo, perfect for the VC profession ;)

